# Judy's Bakery



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been too busy to post lately, but here goes....
It may take me too long to post details so I wrote it in a PDF.
This building could be adapted for exterior use.

First, here is a link to some photos.
http://www.mdlsrs.com/JudysBakery.html



Here is the write-up.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/richardweatherby/Bakery/Judy'sBakery-w-photos.pdf

I will try to answer any questions.

Enjoy ...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! I'll have cupcake, please.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice little shop with lovely interior detail. I will have to check the foam board you used. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick, a great building from you and your wife! WOW! Thanks for the how-to. You two are an equal match in creativity. I'd like to work on a project with my and now you've given me some ideas ;-) Thanks!

-Jim


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A lovely creation Richard: I like the fine details that you have achieved.

In fact the whole lot looks quite scrumptious!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Very Nice!

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dick,
Beautiful building and a very well done build log.
Glad to see your still enjoying the hobby.
Rick


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Many Thanks for your comments. It is now a part of the Mason Dixon Large Scale RR Society - Christmas Train display in Bel Air, Maryland. We have a scavenger hunt for visitors. Several items on the scavenger hunt are in the bakery.

http://www.mdlsrs.com/ lots of photos there ....


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Dick you and Judy done a really good job, Judy's collectionsure panned out, creating
a very delicious looking model, that will attract alot of lookers. 
Question, where or how are you going to make the signage of Judy's Bakery
Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis;

We did make a sign. It is barely seen in the photo at the bottom left of Dec 6 on the club website. 
http://www.mdlsrs.com/2014_1206.html

I will try to find a better photo. We never got to attach it to the building. Last thought was to mount it on a frame on the flat roof. I was looking for one of those wrought iron bracket to hang it out front, BUT it would project out over the track at our display. Maybe it will be different next year or at home.
This is the image prior to trimming to the wood plaque.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/richardweatherby/Bakery/Judy_cake_banner-jw-sign.jpg
After Christmas ... (Feb) I may get decals for the glass window??
I don't want it to become a cluttered mess.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

That is really great Richard.


----------

